# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ζεμπράκια με άλλα παραδείσια

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας μπορω στο ιδιο κλουβι να βαλω αλλα παραδεισια???

----------


## douriakos

εγω πριν 3 χρονια που ειχα παραδεισια ειχα βαλει ζεμπρακια μαζι με 3 αλλα ειδη παραδεισιων μαζι και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα! και το κλουβι δν ηταν και ιδιατερα μεγαλο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

δηλαδη μπορω!!Ευχαριστω πολυ νικο!!
(περιμενω και αλλες ιστοριες-γνωμες ευχαριστω))

----------


## douriakos

αν θες μπορω να σου πω και τα ειδη που ειχα βαλει μαζι!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ναι αν μπορεις
ααα μπορω να βρω στο εμποριο Owl finches??

----------


## vicky_ath

*Πινακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων*Νομίζω ότι αυτό θα σου λύσει κάθε απορία Παναγιώτη!  :winky:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ βικι!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> ναι αν μπορεις
> ααα μπορω να βρω στο εμποριο Owl finches??


μπορω να το βρω!!!

----------


## douriakos

Society finch 
Red Headed Finch
ζευρακια
εγω ειχα βαλει 3 ζευγαρια απο αυτα τα πουλια μαζι!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οποτε μπορω και εγω???
εγω θελω ζεμπακια με καπιο αλλο οπως owl finches ή κατι αλλο!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

αααα αν μπορω να βρω owl finch ποσω περιπου κοστιζει???

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μπορο να βαλο 2 θυλικα ζεμπρακια με ενα αρσενικο???
(προοριζεται για γευγαρομα ενα απο τα δυο ι και τα δυο)

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μπορω να βαλω μπατζι με ζεμπρακι!!!!????

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> μπορο να βαλο 2 θυλικα ζεμπρακια με ενα αρσενικο???
> (προοριζεται για γευγαρομα ενα απο τα δυο ι και τα δυο)μπορω να βαλω μπατζι με ζεμπρακι!!!!???




ξερει κανεις????

----------


## mitsman

Οχι, καλυτερα ειναι να μην  τα βαλεις αυτα τα δυο μαζι!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ωραι Δημητρη ευχαριστω!!
Αν βαλω 1 αρσενικο με δυο θυλικα για ζευγαρωμα με ενα απο τα δυο(ι και με τα δυο????)

----------


## douriakos

μπατζυ μην βαλεις καθως εγω καναρινια εβαλα μαζι με τα παραδεισια και τα ενοχλουσαν! και μην βαλεισ 1 αρσενικο με 2 θηλυκα αφου πιο ωραιο και εντυπωσιακο θα ειναι να βαλεις 2-3 διαφορετικες ρατσες παραδεισιων στο ιδιο κλουβι! αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου παναγιωτη  :Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ναι και εγω αυτο θελω να κανω αλλα οχι για ζευγαρωμα!!!

----------


## douriakos

αν βαλεις αρσενικο με θηλυκο παραδεισιο σιγουρα θα σου ζευγαρωσουν και ας μην το επιδιωκεις  :Stick Out Tongue:  αν σου ζευγαρωνουν και δν τα θες δινε τα σε μενα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

αν βαλω διαφορετικα ιδι παραδεισιων χωρις φωλια???

----------

